
The new horsemen: why American riot police embraced the bicycle - xwvvvvwx
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/jun/15/the-new-horsemen-why-american-riot-police-embraced-the-bicycle
======
zdkl
> “The bikes are a form of de-escalation in themselves. If you go into any
> group of people, almost everyone has ridden a bike. It means you have
> something in common, something to talk about.”

I once had a stick too, doesn't make me want to chat with the guys in body
armor and helmet-cameras.

~~~
sametmax
Yeah but if a cop ride a motocycle and you do too, things tend to be smoother.
Simple things...

------
strgrd
> And they have disc brakes, which was the whole reason the department chose a
> local company – back in 2005, when they were shopping for the bikes, the big
> companies such as Kona couldn’t provide them.

I seriously doubt "the whole reason" they went local was because they couldn't
find disc brakes in 2005. This is trivial to fact check, just look at Kona's
catalog from 2004:
[http://www.konabikeworld.com/tech/catalog/catalog_2k4.htm](http://www.konabikeworld.com/tech/catalog/catalog_2k4.htm)
Every mountain bike that's not a BMX or DJ has disk brakes.

~~~
GhostVII
Also disc brakes aren't really helpful when you are just riding around in the
city, just higher maintenance. It would probably be better to just get some
decent rim brakes.

~~~
norea-armozel
Depends. As I use to bicycle all over my hometown during my college days rim
brakes could be a problem when it rained or snowed. Mostly because the obvious
problem of getting a solid grip on the rim is impeded by the moisture. I'm not
sure if a disc brake is any better in this capacity but if it is even
marginally better then if I was a PD using bikes to get riot police around I
would accept the cost of the maintenance of a disc brake over rim ones.

------
peteretep

        > some observers calling [police using
        > bikes] evidence of the militarisation
        > of policing
    

Oh come on. Police using armoured vehicles, maybe. Pushbikes? Sounds like my
kind of cop.

~~~
MrZongle2
It's lazy journalism: "some observers", "some critics", "a source close to",
"insiders say" ... generic, unsubstantiated claims to support a position or a
straw man.

~~~
peteretep
To give the journalist credit, he did then name and quote someone with this
view - it was sufficiently asinine that I didn't bother including it in my
quote

------
brad0
This article was well written. I liked the detail they went into describing
the bike setup. Going to a 1x11 gear setup is interesting.

The idea about mobility is very true today and in the future. Less people own
cars and are restricted normally by foot themselves in protest situations.

~~~
Shivetya
the great side effect is that it can keep their people healthy both from not
sitting in cars all day to the simple act of peddling around. throw in as
pointed out that they are closer to the community as an extra benefit. even
having them on bikes may encourage kids and others to ride more.

still it must be recognized you need a stable environment where police are not
forced back into cars and armored vehicles. America's protests tend to be
under the snide remark "first world problems" but they can sometimes still
highlight issues faced by others outside the country. What we can do with a
lot less is some of the recent irresponsible behavior put forth by certain
"PACs" and late night people.

* OT, first time I have encountered this form of funding for an online paper. donate people

------
GhostVII
Seems like they went a bit overkill with the bikes. They don't need an
expensive fork and disc brakes, a cheap one with rim brakes would work just
fine.

~~~
maxerickson
As long as they aren't buying many more than 1 per year per officer it doesn't
matter a whole lot.

------
liotier
> “It gives them tactical advantages”

As "critical mass' demonstrations show, bicycles are a tactical advantage for
protesters too.

~~~
Theodores
You also get the benefits of being able to change between pedestrian and road
user modes. In road user mode the highway code applies and you can be just
regular traffic and not hemmed in.

The London Critical Mass riders were crucial back in the day for taking
ownership of the highway, so that pedestrian protestors can then do the
classic march up the road, unmolested by cars. Reclaim The Streets was
therefore reliant on bikes.

